# When in doubt... add sparkle!



## glamourgirl216 (Oct 18, 2008)

hello lovelies!
here's the look i did today. i was going for a regular smoky eye, but decided to add some sparkle & glitter always makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









eyes:
cork & espresso (brows)
UDPP
Buff blush (crease)
Blackground paintpot (lid)
Antiqued Reflects gold (lid)
2 Pairs of red cherry lashes
Feline eyeliner pencil (waterline)
Black Russian Pearlglide pencil (lower lash line)

Face:
Studio Stick 
Select Cover-up
Sheer pressed powder
Melba blush
Soft & gentle MSF

Lips:
Fulfilled Plushglass


----------



## TM26 (Oct 18, 2008)

One word.........sexy!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 18, 2008)

so flawless and gorgeous!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome, I love the eyes!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 18, 2008)

Hot look ! Love it


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 18, 2008)

oh yes!!! omg i love it!!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 18, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 18, 2008)

HOT and MAC fabulous as always!! Love your new hair color!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 18, 2008)

so pretty! i love it!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 18, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 18, 2008)

wow i love it


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 18, 2008)

Very pretty! I love the sparkles!


----------



## Sophie040 (Oct 18, 2008)

Very pretty! I love it


----------



## kimmy (Oct 18, 2008)

your blending is amazing.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 18, 2008)

Sparkle would cheer me up too! Love it!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 18, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 18, 2008)

This looks super hot!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks 4 the sweet comments!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 18, 2008)

Love the eyes -- soo pretty!


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 18, 2008)

How pretty!!


----------



## ppalada (Oct 18, 2008)

wow..im loving thiss!! ur brows are so perfecct!


----------



## kyustman (Oct 18, 2008)

wow, very pretty!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 18, 2008)

sexy look!!!!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Oct 18, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 18, 2008)

This is awesome! I think the sparkle adds just the right touch


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

LOVE this!!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 18, 2008)

That is one sexy smokey eye!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Oct 18, 2008)

this is one of the prettiest looks i've seen in a long time! i think i'm going to try it one day.


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 18, 2008)

This is so gorgeous, and the sparkles are aaaaamazing!  Flawless!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 18, 2008)

Sexy!! Love the brows too!


----------



## versace (Oct 19, 2008)

wow i loooove it


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

You look so sexy! I love your hair.


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 19, 2008)

You look hot! And I heart your brows!


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, and I am jeaaaalous of your hair!


----------



## Dana72 (Oct 19, 2008)

hot look - love it


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 19, 2008)

You make me want to dye my hair.
Gorgeousss!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 19, 2008)

That is one sexy look girl!!! I loooooove it


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing blending, perfect brows and love that hair colour!


----------



## imatocophobic (Oct 20, 2008)

your eyebrows is LOVE!


----------



## ladylynn (Oct 20, 2008)

wat did u use as the hghlight???? under brow bone


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladylynn* 

 
_wat did u use as the hghlight???? under brow bone_

 
i used nw25 studio finish concealer under my brows.


----------



## amethystangel (Oct 20, 2008)

THat's HOT!


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

This look is hot! Awesome!


----------



## damsel (Oct 20, 2008)

that's soooo pretty. i love glitter!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 20, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## zerin (Oct 20, 2008)

wow! i love the sparkles...i totally agree...when in doubt ADD SPARKLES!!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration!  I have a black sparkly shadow, and I really wasn't sure how to wear it.  I think the next time I get an inkling to try it, I'll follow your lead!


----------



## pangie (Oct 20, 2008)

very sexy look!  btw, love your hair!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG!!! I freakin' loooove it!


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

love the look!! its very glamorousss- i'm going to have to try it!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 20, 2008)

The eyes are so yummy!


----------



## Cherrymint (Nov 20, 2010)

I LOVE this. I'm definitely trying it tomorrow.  I wish you'd post new FOTDs...


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 21, 2010)

I love it, yay sparkles


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Nov 21, 2010)

So pretty! And I'm beyond obsessed with your hair!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 22, 2010)

I love it!!!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 22, 2010)

awesome, you've inspired me to use some glitter today


----------



## TheClara (Nov 22, 2010)

Such a hot smokey eye! Love this look, and I think I'll have to get that glitter.


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Nov 22, 2010)

HOTTTTT! And love the ombre hair!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Nov 26, 2010)

omg awesome! love the hair too!!!!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the sparkles!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 26, 2010)

oh i LOVEEEEE!!


----------



## moonlit (Nov 28, 2010)

wowwww I so wana try this look.. so gorgeous!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

oh wow i love it....love your hair too


----------



## Aqua2291 (Nov 28, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## 11o2-MAi (Feb 17, 2011)

I ILOVES  THIIS ILOOIK!!!!


----------



## crystalado (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, this is hot ta death!


----------



## starfck (Feb 18, 2011)

thats so pretty!


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 18, 2011)

That is one of the best smoky eyes I've seen! And I adore your hair colour!


----------



## summerlove (Feb 18, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------

